# Cant wait to Get my TT



## Philwalfc (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello. My name is phil. I am awaiting the arrival of my 2006 Audi TT 190 bhp Coupe .
Just waiting for a Reg change cus its on a private plate.
Its black and looks great.
I wanted to join because i know how helpful people can be on these forums. 
Thanks in advance
Phil.


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

Welcome Phil.

I have only just joined the forum here recently and in contrast to some car forums this seems a very friendly place with a whole load of good technical info.

Enjoy the TT when it arrives


----------



## Philwalfc (Oct 1, 2013)

Thats good to know. Thanks  Do you have to submitt so many posts before you are able to upload a photo.


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi, welcome to the TTF


----------



## Philwalfc (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks mate


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Phil, Welcome to the TTF. You should be able to post pics without any probs.
To show us a pic.
Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free. 
Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", click on the "cog wheel" click "Get links" & click the "IMG" tag, & paste into your post.
Or use the "upload attachment" facility below each reply. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Philwalfc (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks hoggy
I will follow your instructions 
Just noticed when i click upload image, the choose file is ghosted.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Philwalfc (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks. I'm still trying to follow hoggy's instructions but failing somewhere lol.
Maybe it because i'm using my ipad. Will have to try on laptop later


----------



## Philwalfc (Oct 1, 2013)

And i just had some good news. I can collect it next monday


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Great news welcome


----------



## Philwalfc (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Philwalfc (Oct 1, 2013)

And Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Phil,That's better.
Hoggy.


----------



## Philwalfc (Oct 1, 2013)

Cheers hoggy. I got there in the end


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Thorpy (Sep 15, 2013)

Welcome mate


----------

